# Create cascading pentatonic runs with this 4 note pattern



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a 4 note pattern you can use to create these cascading type of pentatonic runs.


----------



## 2112 (Dec 30, 2020)

great lick(s) thanks. going to try alternate picking it as well..
thx


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

2112, let me know how that goes!


----------

